
The Secret History of Silicon Valley Part VIII: The Rise of Entrepreneurship  - peter123
http://steveblank.com/2009/08/06/the-secret-history-of-silicon-valley-part-viii-the-rise-of-entreprenuership/
======
coderrr
"Secret History of Silicon Valley" Google Tech Talk:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFSPHfZQpIQ>

------
sachinag
I love how this reads like the syndication of a book.

------
euroclydon
Don't forget to use Readability to format the page all nice and pretty for
reading:

<http://lab.arc90.com/experiments/readability/>

